# Homeopathic Treatment



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

Anyone tried homeopathy for symptoms of IBS??I've find homeopathic remedies excellent for stress and anxiety but not for IBS and it has helped me more than anything else I've used. My friend, who used to have chronic headaches started to use homeopathic remedies and hasn't had a headache for about two months.I've found a very good site on a product for IBS - it's www.liddell.net. There's a product called "laxative" and it appears to address all the symptoms of IBS-C including, bloating, pressure, gas, pain etc.I Would love someone's opinion on this.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I'm afraid homeopathic treatments are fake. People's symptoms often fluctuate so they can easily mistake something they've taken for the natural course of an illness.You can read more about why they are fake at http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/homeo.html ------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flacker (Aug 20, 2001)

quackwatch, or steven barret has gotten sued and he lost big time, I do know that nearly 80 percent of people that find a good. I had one experience with homeopathy. I had an awful cold, within 15 seconds of taking remedy, my sniffles and cold were gone. I literally felt it disappear. homeopath can find a cure to most problems. Oneday, what kind of homeopathic dr did you use? did this dr muscle test? thanks hope t.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

flacker,Thanks for you response. I think that article is so typical coming from an MD who are just trained to dispense drugs which I think is quite sad because I don't believe that with today's health problems one can afford to "close any doors". I believe one has to keep all options open.I have heard of a lot of people with chronic illnesses who have not been helped by conventional medicine but have found help with homeopathy. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS TRIED IT FOR IBS!???If it's just the "placebo" effect that makes it effective, who cares, as long as it works, medication doesn't work, so what have we got to lose?I'm not seeing any doctor, I'm pretty much on my own and determined to find answers from as many resources as I can find. I've gone the doctor route and have deteriorated so much so I have decided I have to gain control of my own life and not depend on the medical profession any more.Unfortunately I can't afford to see Integrated Health Professionals, even though I would love to, and I'm not able to get out anymore so I'm doing as much research on my own as I possibly can.Any suggestions?![This message has been edited by onedayatatime (edited 10-20-2001).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:quackwatch, or steven barret has gotten sued and he lost big time


AFAIK, this is *false*.


> quote:I do know that nearly 80 percent of people that find a good. I had one experience with homeopathy. I had an awful cold, within 15 seconds of taking remedy, my sniffles and cold were gone. I literally felt it disappear. homeopath can find a cure to most problems.


Your story sounds made up.


> quote:If it's just the "placebo" effect that makes it effective,


As I stated, what people usually see is the natural course of an illness. Symptoms wax and wane. So there is no real treatment.


> quote:Any suggestions?!


Be careful about alternative health practitioners. Some are probably genuinely interested in helping but are misinformed and others may be both misinformed and misguided.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

